# Καναρίνια > Διατροφή >  "Βιταμίνη" η γνωστή χύμα

## billakos

Παιδιά, θα ήθελα να αναφέρω το εξής.
Εγω δεν χρησιμοποιώ την γνωστή κίτρινη ή κόκκινη βιταμίνη (ο Θεός να την κάνει) που υπάρχει χύμα στα καταστήματα.
Όμως ενα καναρίνι (αχάτης κοκκινόμαυρος) που αγόρασα πρόσφατα, αυτός που μου το πούλησε το είχε τέρμα στην εν λόγω
βιταμίνη προκειμένου να τονίσει τα κόκκινα σημεία του. Μου είπε μάλιστα να του δίνω σε καθημερινή βάση...
Τι να κάνω τώρα? Αν την σταματήσω υπάρχει περίπτωση να "ξεβάψει" το πουλί, τώρα μάλιστα που είναι είναι και στην πτερρόοια? :Confused0013:

----------


## ninos

υπαρχουν διαφορες χρωστικες για το βαψιμο.Ομως δημιουργει κ προβλημα στο σηκωτι η παρατεταμενη χρηση τους, οπως κ της κοκκινης σκονης που αναφερεις. Αρα τα βαζεις κατω κ διαλεγεις..
Τελος, υπαρχει κ η κοκκινη πιπερια σε καθε περιπτωση που ισως μπορει να βοηθησει

----------


## billakos

> υπαρχουν διαφορες χρωστικες για το βαψιμο.Ομως δημιουργει κ προβλημα στο σηκωτι η παρατεταμενη χρηση τους, οπως κ της κοκκινης σκονης που αναφερεις. Αρα τα βαζεις κατω κ διαλεγεις..
> Τελος, υπαρχει κ η κοκκινη πιπερια σε καθε περιπτωση που ισως μπορει να βοηθησει


Στέλιο εννοείς διαλέγω ή την σκόνη ή την χρωστική σε υγρή μορφή, προκειμένου να κρατήσω τα κόκκνα στο καναρίνι?

----------


## ninos

Οχι εννοω οτι η χρηση τους δεν κανει κ τοσο καλο τελικα. Αρα διαλεγεις ειτε να εχεις ενα λαμπερο κοκκινο με οτι επιρροες εχουν τα σκευασματα αυτα στην υγεια του πουλιου, ειτε ενα οχι τοσο λαμπερο τελικα, χωρις την επιβαρυνση του πουλιου

----------


## jk21

αν δεν κατεβαινεις σε διαγωνισμους συλλογων (που απο οτι εχω καταλαβει εισαι απλος χομπιστας ) ενα βαθυ πορτοκαλι και οχι κατακοκκινο βαψιμο θα πετυχεις ανετα ταιζοντας καθε μερα τωρα στην πτεροροια αυτο *Αυγοτροφή για Καναρίνια κόκκινου παράγοντα (eggfood for red factor canaries )*ή καποια ετοιμη συσκευασμενη αυγοτροφη (εγω θα σου ελεγα να κανεις τη συνταγη ) ,ενω θα βοηθησει να τους δινεις συχνα κοκκινη πιπερια (καθε μερα αν θες ) και τριμμενο καροτο 

αλλα αν θες να ασχοληθεις με χρωστικες τοτε 

εδω θα βρεις τις προβλεπομενες χρωστικες κανθαξανθινης ,καροτινης και b apo carotenol που προβλεπονται για το βαψιμο των καναρινιων (σε διαφορα εμπορικα σκευασματα )  

http://www.greekbirdclub.com/forumdi...BD%CE%B1/page5


και εδω καποια σχετικη συζητηση 

*Χρωστικές ουσίες : σύσταση τους και τρόποι παροχής στα καναρίνια*αλλα αν θες κοιτα και αυτα τα ενδιαφεροντα αρθρα απο την παλια μας γειτονια 
http://petbirds.gr/content/35/
http://petbirds.gr/content/37/
http://petbirds.gr/forum/t871/
θα σε βοηθησουν να κατασταλαξεις τι ειδους βαψιμο θελεις να κανεις στα πουλια σου (αυτο και αλλα στο μελλον)

----------


## billakos

Eυχαριστώ Στέλιο.
Δημήτρη πολύ κατατοπιστικός! Ευχαριστώ.
Απλός χπμπίστας είμαι που ψάχνω το καλύτερο για τα πουλάκια μου.
Η συνταγή καλή φαίνεται και εύκολη στην παρασκευή της απλά σκέφτομαι αν αξίζει τον κόπο να την κάνω σε αυτήν 
την φάση, που εχω μόνο 2 πουλιά.(Νέος στο χόμπι...)
Μήπως θα ήταν καλύτερο να πάρω μια έτοιμη του εμπορίου και αργότερα που θα εχω περισσότερα πουλιά να φτιάχνω
την δική μου, ώστε να μην μένει καιρό στο ψυγείο?
Καροτάκι, ναι δίνω, αλλά και αυτό μπορώ να το δίνω σε καθαμερινή βάση?
Όταν λες κόκκινη πιπεριά, εννοείς πάπρικα απο το syper market, ή την γνωστή κόκκινη πιπεριά Φλωρίνης? (Είναι και δικιά μας, ντόπια...)

----------


## ninos

Α) Σίγουρα αξίζει τον κόπο να την φτιάξεις. Το βασικό μείγμα, μπορείς να την διατηρείς και σε σακουλάκια στην κατάψυξη και κάθε φορά να βγάζεις ένα που θα το διατηρείς για 4 με 5 μέρες στο ψυγείο. 
Β) Δεν νομίζω να υπάρχει πρόβλημα να του βάζεις κάθε μέρα τώρα στην πτερορροια
Γ) Ναι, την κόκκινη πιπεριά Φλωρίνης.

----------


## billakos

> Α) Σίγουρα αξίζει τον κόπο να την φτιάξεις. Το βασικό μείγμα, μπορείς να την διατηρείς και σε σακουλάκια στην κατάψυξη και κάθε φορά να βγάζεις ένα που θα το διατηρείς για 4 με 5 μέρες στο ψυγείο. 
> Β) Δεν νομίζω να υπάρχει πρόβλημα να του βάζεις κάθε μέρα τώρα στην πτερορροια
> Γ) Ναι, την κόκκινη πιπεριά Φλωρίνης.


Αν αντέχει στην κτάψυξη Στέλιο τότε να την κάνω.
Το κους κους με προβλημάτισε αν θα το βρω εδω στην επαρχία, έτσι όπως το περιέγραψε ο Δημήτρης.

----------


## jk21

ΒΑΣΙΛΗ ειδικα οταν εχεις λιγα πουλακια και ανοιξεις ετοιμη συσκευασια (που δεν την βαζεις σε μικρες αεροστεγεις συσκευασιες στο ψυγειο ) ,μαλλον συντομα θα εχει χασει αρκετη απο την αξια της σε βιταμινη Α λογω οξειδωσης .στο ψυγειο για μια βδομαδα και στην καταψυξη για μηνες ,το αυγοψωμο ειναι μια χαρα .θα το συσκευασεις τριμμενο για ποσοτητα που θα τελειωνει σε 3 μερες καλυτερα .το κουσκους θα το προσθετεις καθε φορα ,οχι πριν το καταψυξεις .αν και θα βρεις σε καθε μαρκετ και καταστημα βιολογικων ,σου στελνω με πμ καποιο που ειναι το φθηνοτερο και υπαρχει σιγουρα σε συγκεκριμενο μαρκετ που δεν θελω να αναφερω για λογους κανονων ,δημοσια .σε συσκευασια 500γρ κανει μονο 1.2 και 1.8 το βιολογικο

----------


## billakos

> ΒΑΣΙΛΗ ειδικα οταν εχεις λιγα πουλακια και ανοιξεις ετοιμη συσκευασια (που δεν την βαζεις σε μικρες αεροστεγεις συσκευασιες στο ψυγειο ) ,μαλλον συντομα θα εχει χασει αρκετη απο την αξια της σε βιταμινη Α λογω οξειδωσης .στο ψυγειο για μια βδομαδα και στην καταψυξη για μηνες ,το αυγοψωμο ειναι μια χαρα .θα το συσκευασεις τριμμενο για ποσοτητα που θα τελειωνει σε 3 μερες καλυτερα .το κουσκους θα το προσθετεις καθε φορα ,οχι πριν το καταψυξεις .αν και θα βρεις σε καθε μαρκετ και καταστημα βιολογικων ,σου στελνω με πμ καποιο που ειναι το φθηνοτερο και υπαρχει σιγουρα σε συγκεκριμενο μαρκετ που δεν θελω να αναφερω για λογους κανονων ,δημοσια .σε συσκευασια 500γρ κανει μονο 1.2 και 1.8 το βιολογικο


Ok Δημήτρη είδα το πμ σου. Θα την κάνω την συνταγή. Για οτι προκήψει μιλάμε.

----------


## jk21

αυτες ειναι οι συσκευασιες του πιο οικονομικου κουσκους που ξερω ,χωρις τα λογοτυπα της εταιριας που τα φερνει .συνηθως βρισκουμε την αριστερη που εχει κοκκο μεσαιου μεγεθους αλλα η μεσαια ειναι ακομη καλυτερη αν την βρει καποιος .η αριστερη για μενα ειναι σαφως ανωτερη ποιοτικα απο τις αλλες (βιολογικη ) με μια μικρη διαφορα στην τιμη γυρω στα 60 επιπλεον λεπτα .θα βαλω τις φωτο και στην αυγοτροφη με κουσκους

----------


## billakos

Φοβερός ο Δημήτρης!!! Τι να πω? 
Το απόγευμα θα παω να την βρω.
Τα αλευρια θα τα βρω σε πολυκατάστημα ή σε αρτοποιήο?

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Εγώ βρίσκω μόνο την τελευταία δεξιά στο....γνωστό κατάστημα !!*  :Confused0006:

----------


## billakos

> *Εγώ βρίσκω μόνο την τελευταία δεξιά στο....γνωστό κατάστημα !!*


Αρα, βρήσκεις και την καλύτερη, Αλέξανδρε...

----------


## jk21

αλευρι βιολογικο κατα προτιμηση σιταριου ,θα βρεις και στα σουπερ μαρκετ (κοιτα στα βιολογικα εκει που θα κοιταξεις και για κουσκους ) σε τιμη αντιστοιχη των μη βιολογικων .αλευρι βρωμης και σογιας εχουν τα καταστηματα βιολογικων μονο .αν δεν ξερεις καποιο πες μου περιοχη να ψαξω σε καποιο περιοδικο που εχω και γραφει για ολη την ελλαδα .αν δεν βρεις παντως πουθενα θα τριψεις νιφαδες βρωμης (κουακερ ) και θα βαλεις αντι αλευρο βρωμης .βεβαια δεν ειναι σαν το ανεπεξεργαστο αλευρι αλλα ειναι μια καποια λυση .δεν χρειαζεται να παρεις το γνωστο κουακερ στο μεταλλικο δοχειο.υπαρχουν πολλα οικονομικοτερα 

Αλεξ αν και το βιολογικο ειναι το καλυτερο και συ παντα διαλεγεις το καλυτερο ,τα αλλα (κυριως το κιτρινο υπαρχει ,το αλλα μονο στα υπερκαταστηματα της εταιριας ) θα τα βρεις εκει που εχει προιοντα για αραβικη ,κινεζικη ,μεξικανικη κουζινα .εκει ειναι και σε ολα τα μαρκετ τα οποια αλλα σκευασματα κουσκους .στην ουσια ειναι αραβικη εφευρεση

----------


## billakos

> αλευρι βιολογικο κατα προτιμηση σιταριου ,θα βρεις και στα σουπερ μαρκετ (κοιτα στα βιολογικα εκει που θα κοιταξεις και για κουσκους ) σε τιμη αντιστοιχη των μη βιολογικων .αλευρι βρωμης και σογιας εχουν τα καταστηματα βιολογικων μονο .αν δεν ξερεις καποιο πες μου περιοχη να ψαξω σε καποιο περιοδικο που εχω και γραφει για ολη την ελλαδα .αν δεν βρεις παντως πουθενα θα τριψεις νιφαδες βρωμης (κουακερ ) και θα βαλεις αντι αλευρο βρωμης .βεβαια δεν ειναι σαν το ανεπεξεργαστο αλευρι αλλα ειναι μια καποια λυση .δεν χρειαζεται να παρεις το γνωστο κουακερ στο μεταλλικο δοχειο.υπαρχουν πολλα οικονομικοτερα


Φλώρινα είμαι Δημήτρη, και δεν έχουμε κατάστημα βιολογικών προιόντων. Θα δω όμως στις αλυσίδες market. Βρώμη έχω στο σπίτι την γνωστή γιατί την χρησιμοποιώ στο πρωινό μου.
(σαν τελευταία λύση...) :Happy0062:

----------


## jk21

εστω να την κανεις με σταρενιο αλευρι και ειτε οι νιφαδες ειτε η πολυβιταμινη που διαλυεις στο κουσκους αν ειναι με αμινοξεα στη συσταση της ,θα καλυψουν τα αμινοξεα που προσθετουν στο μιγμα η βρωμη και η σογια .Σογια μπορεις επισης να βαλεις σε μορφη τριμμενου σε σκονη κιμα που κυκλοφορει στα μαρκετ .να ξερεις οτι σογια θα βαζεις μονο στην πτεροροια ,οχι σε αλλη εποχη .μονο καποιος που εχει καναρινια θηλυκα και αρσενικα ξεχωρα και μπορει να φτιαχνει ξεχωρη αυγοτροφη για τα μεν και τα δε ,μπορει και κανει μαλιστα καλο να δινει στα θηλυκα του ,λόγω φυτοοιστρογονων που εχει

----------


## billakos

Θα δω τι θα βρω στο market και μετά βλέπουμε.

----------


## panos70

Εκεινη την κοκκινη βιταμινη αν το δινεις δεν στο βαφει το πουλι απλα θα στο κανει πορτοκαλι  οπως και οτι αλο κι αν το δωσεις ....εκτος κι αν το δωσεις χρωστικη μονο τοτε θα σου το κρατηση κοκκινο ,και αν το δωσεις συμφωνα με τις οδηγιες τοτε δεν εχεις να φοβηθεις τιποτα για την υγεια του -

----------


## Gardelius

Βασιλη, καλησπερα!! Οχι οτι θελω να "αυτοδιαφημηστω"  :Character0005:  αλλα δεν προκειται παλι ποτε μα ποτε!!!!! το τονιζω να χρησιμοποιησω παλι τετοια "σκευασματα" του εμποριου στα πουλια μου!!!! με το που το εκανα ριξε μια ματια....http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...551#post488551 

Οποτε απο εδω και περα μονο...."παραγωγης μου"......http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...278#post489278

----------


## billakos

> Εκεινη την κοκκινη βιταμινη αν το δινεις δεν στο βαφει το πουλι απλα θα στο κανει πορτοκαλι  οπως και οτι αλο κι αν το δωσεις ....εκτος κι αν το δωσεις χρωστικη μονο τοτε θα σου το κρατηση κοκκινο ,και αν το δωσεις συμφωνα με τις οδηγιες τοτε δεν εχεις να φοβηθεις τιποτα για την υγεια του -


Πάνο διαβάζω σχετικά άρθρα για το θέμα της χρωστικής δεν εχω καταλήξει κάπου.
Πάντως αν δεν υπάρχει σοβαρός λόγος δεν νομίζω οτι είναι και οτι καλύτερο.
Απο την άλλη τόσα όμορφα και υγιή πουλάκια βλέπουμε και μας αρέσουν, και είναι
προιόντα χρωστικής...Τι να πω δεν ξέρω...

----------


## billakos

> Βασιλη, καλησπερα!! Οχι οτι θελω να "αυτοδιαφημηστω"  αλλα δεν προκειται παλι ποτε μα ποτε!!!!! το τονιζω να χρησιμοποιησω παλι τετοια "σκευασματα" του εμποριου στα πουλια μου!!!! με το που το εκανα ριξε μια ματια....http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...551#post488551 
> 
> Οποτε απο εδω και περα μονο...."παραγωγης μου"......http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...278#post489278


Ηλία πω πω  φίλε, ολα αυτά έπαθες απο την κατ τα άλλα ''αθώα βιταμίνη"?
Μακριά λοιπόν, καλά έκανες και έφτιαξες δική σου, την είδα. Το ψάχνω και γω. ::

----------


## jk21

ο Ηλιας δεν επαθε κατι .δεν προλαβε μαλλον να παθει .τα  κοκκινα υγρα στις κουτσουλιες ειναι φυσικο επακολουθο ,και θα συνεβαιναν ακομα και βατομουρο να ετρωγε το πουλι .το κακο γινεται με το τι μενει στο συκωτι  .εκει η κοκκινη βιταμινη περα των οποιων αλλων συστατικων της βασης της ,εχει μεσα μια χρωστικη κατακοκκινη που δεν εχει σχεση με την κανθαξανθινη .ποια ειναι αυτη η χρωστικη; δεν ξερω .μακαρι να μας λεγανε .να το εγραφε καπου .οτι δεν ξερω ,το φοβαμαι .ειδικα οταν ολες οι χρωστικες τροφιμων εχουν και αυτες τα ορια τους .ποιος τα ελεγχει σε αυτα τα σκευασματα;  που δεν νομιζω να διαφερουν και πολυ των αυγοτροφων οσο αφορα τα υπολοιπα υλικα .Εκτος που κυκλοφορει και σκευασμα χυμα εισαγωμενο (απο ιταλικη νομιζω εταιρια )  ,δεν μπορει κανενας να με πεισει οτι η ντοπια παραγωμενη λεγομενη βιταμινη (στην ουσια μπισκοτο με χρωστικη )  ειναι ντε και καλα χειροτερη απο επωνυμα ξενα σκευασματα ,που το μονο που εχουν  παραπανω ,ειναι το αφυδατωμενο αυγο ... οποιας ποιοτητας   ... ειδικα οταν προκειται για χυμα σκευασματα ,που συντομα οτι θρεπτικη αξια εχουν ,χανουν την περισσοτερη και γινονται εστια μολυνσης απο εντομα ,για μενα ολα ιδια ειναι !

----------


## Gardelius

> Ηλία πω πω  φίλε, ολα αυτά έπαθες απο την κατ τα άλλα ''αθώα βιταμίνη"?
> Μακριά λοιπόν, καλά έκανες και έφτιαξες δική σου, την είδα. Το ψάχνω και γω.



Βασιλη ο Δημ. ( jk21  ) τα ειπε πολυ σωστα!! Το προλαβα και το οφειλω στο φορουμ και σε ολα τα παιδια, που το μονο που θελουμε ειναι τα "φτερωτα" μας να ειναι χαρουμενα και υγιει!!! :Big Grin:  Δεν μπορεις πλεον πιστευω να εισαι σιγουρος με ολα αυτα που υπαρχουν εκει εξω...οποτε αφου υπαρχει λυση και ειναι και πιο "καθαρη" και "οικονομικη" κατ εμενα , πιστευω οτι αξιζει το κοπο. Αλλωστε, προσωπικα ειμαι και υπερ της δημιουργιας γενικως... :Character0005:

----------


## billakos

Συμφωνώ βρε παιδιά. Και γω υπέρ αυτής της άποψις είμαι, αλλά θέλω να αγιάσω και δεν μπορώ εδω στην επαρχία.
Θέλω να φτιάξω και γω την δική μου σπιτική συνταγή το γνωστο αυγόψωμο που μιλάγαμε και στα πρώτα post, και 
πήγα στο market να πάρω τα αλεύρια και το κους κους που μου πε ο Δημήτρης και το μόνο που βρήκα ήταν το χο-
ριάτικο χοντρό αλεύρι για ψωμί και το κους κους το απλό, οχι το βιολογικό. Τι να λέμε τώρα. Κάποια πράγματα που 
εσείς εκει στην πρωτεύουσα τα έχετε δεδομένα, εμείς πολεμάμε για να αποκτήσουμε τα βασικά. Τα ίδια τραβάω 10 
χρόνια και με το  χόμπι των ενυδρείων. Καλά που υπάρχουν τα e-shop και σωθήκαμε, αλλά πληρώνουμε το μάρμαρο
στα curier.
Τέλος πάντων, το θέμα της συνταγής θα το ξαναδώ όταν βρεθώ στην συμπρωτεύσουσα και επισκεφτώ κανένα αξιοπρε-
πές s market. Θα συγκεντρώσω ολα τα υλικά και θα τα ξαναπούμε.
 Φυσικά οτι μπορεί ο καθένας να κάνει για τα πουλιά
του πρέπει να κάνει και με τον ποιό σωστό τρόπο. Χαίρωμαι που δεν είμαι μόνος σ αυτή την προσπάθεια, και με την κα-
λή διάθεση που έχετε και τις συμβουλές σας, βοηθάτε και εμας τους πρωτάρηδες!

----------


## jk21

Βασιλη εχω αναφερει οτι αλευρα βρωμης και σογιας εχουν μονο στα βιολογικα .παρολα αυτα νιφαδες βρωμης και κιμα σογιας εχουν ολα τα μαρκετ .αν θελεις το κανεις και χωρι αυτα και βαλε λιγο αυγο παραπανω για τις πρωτεινες που ισως μειωθουν απο την μη προσθηκη τους .το κουσκους μια χαρα ειναι και μη βιολογικο .μονο που ειναι τροφη προοριζομενη για ανθρωπους εν δυναμει θα εχει ποιοτικοτερες πρωτες υλες απο καποια ζωοτροφη .μην σε αγχωνει  

επισης γιατι καπου αλλου πηρε το ματι μου μια προτεινομενη δοση παπρικας σε αυγοτροφη αρκετα χαμηλη (πανω κατω σαν απαιτουμενη κανθαξανθινης ) να πω οτι με τοση λιγη δεν προκειται να βαψει εστω πορτοκαλι καποιο πουλακι .στη συνταγη για κοκκινα ειμαι σαφης .στο μισο κιλο αλευρων συνολικα θελει κουτακι 50γρ  .η παπρικα δεν εχει την ιδια επιβαρυνση με την κανθαξανθινη σε εναν οργανισμο .μην ξεχνατε οτι απλα ειναι ξεραμενη και κονιορτοποιημενη κοκκινη πιπερια .ουτε ειναι καυτερο μπαχαρικο αν και το καγιεν που ειναι ,μια χαρα μπορει και κεινο να προστεθει

----------


## billakos

Δημήτρη το θυμάμαι! Υπάρχει η εναλακτική λύση που μου είπες χωρίς τα συκγεκριμένα άλευρα που δεν βρίσκω.
Όμως μια και θα το κάνω, και επειδή εχω μόνο 2 πουλιά, (ακόμα), θα μου παει καιρός μέχρι να τελειώσει. Οπότε 
θα το κάνω που θα το κάνω, να γίνει σωστό. Με ενδειαφέρει πολύ το θέμα "διατροφή". Εχω εμπιστοσύνη φυσικά
στην εμπειρία σου, και στην εναλακτική λύση που πρότεινες. Αλλά είμαι σίγουρος οτι αργά ή γρήγορα θα βρω ολα
τα υλικά όπως περιγράφονται στην συνταγή για το αυγόψωμο και θα το παρασκευάσω όπως το περιγράφεις.

----------

